# More turning



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well after getting the Invitation to put some of my turnings in Buffalo Bill Cultural Center I got a call Wednesday and another call yesterday. It was from the floral/craft store where I have some of my turnings displayed for sale and a gentleman that saw my turnings at the art gallery. The first call from the floral/craft store said a gentleman came in and wants 22 of my mini birdhouses. He wants 8 with cardinals and the rest whatever I want to make. I generally have $16 to $20 on them. He wanted to know if he bought that may if I could do a little better. I told him $14 each and I couldn't go any lower. He said great he would take them. So I have about a month to get them done. The other was a call from the gallery. Kay told me a couple came in and they want 20 peppermills. Good thing is they want cherry, walnut, cedar and maple. She said she gave them a price of $42 which is what I have been selling them for. Thankfully I have a month to do these. So it looks like the next month is going to a busy month.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Retirement, what retirement......LOL

Keeping you out of mischief, Bernie. ( and buying some more tools)....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. Yep I asked my wife the other day how did I ever have time for a full time job.:lol: But did have a good day. Got 7 mini birdhouses done and 2 pepper mills. Since it is going to blizzard here tomorrow I hope I can get that many more done.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats Bernie although I am not surprised as your work is very eye catching.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Deb. Had a good day today as we had a blizzard but he shop was warm. Good day to be turning. Did a lot of just goofing in the shop but did get 4 more birdhouses and 1 mill done. Also got 2 chucks tore down, cleaned and put back together. So all in all a good day.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Bernie.

As you wrote, this month will be very busy for you. I know you will finish all of them before the required time.

Best regards!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At your present rate you'll soon need to employ an apprentice to do the preparation!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Alexis I hope to have them all done in about a week and a half. Have to take a break and pick up our grandson on Thursday and will have him till Monday. So that will give me a little break.

Harry I do need someone. The wife came out and did some cutting of blanks for me which helped but have a system down for the birdhouses that makes them go pretty fast. The peppermills I have down pretty good so they go pretty fast but I am so picky on sanding that it takes me a little longer than it probably should. Hate sanding marks. 

Well guess it is time to go warm up the snow blower. We had 13" of snow and then the wind came. Have a 3' drift across the driveway so better get it done then off to the shop after a cup of coffee and a little rest. Lot of work for a old man.:lol:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Bernie, sounds like a bust retirement! I'm in my second month, and already wonder how I had time to work.

As to snow, moved south to Richmond, so no if it snows we can usually hunker down for a day until it melts. Sold snow thrower when we moved and now the only time I touch snow shovel is to move it out of my way.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Steve. Just got in from about 3 hrs of blowing and then cleaning up with the shovel. Also knocked some snow of the limbs of my Austrian pine. Normally snow is a pain but we need moisture so bad that I will take anything right now. Haven't heard one complaint about the snow. So guess I will eat lunch and head for the shop. I have been retired now for 3 yrs and enjoying every minute of it. I agree with you on one wonders how did we ever have time for a full time job. Heck I am busier now than back when I worked.:lol:


We just moved the kids from Richmond to Cimarron, Ks. Sure makes it nice to see the grandkids now at least once a month since they are just 2 hrs and 45 min away. That is good for me because if grandma is happy then grandpa is happy.

I know several turners back in Virginia that I visited with when we would go back there. Several turners I also went to visit in Pennsylvania, and North Carolina. I buy a lot of wood from Mike Smith in NC. Here is his website. He travels a lot but has some good wood at reasonable prices. http://www.centurytreeturnings.com/


----------

